# Show your GT All Terra Bikes!



## embankment (Mar 22, 2013)

My first real mountain bike was a late 80's GT karacoram. I still have the bike packed away in storage. I would love to see some GT's!


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

No one likes GT's here......ha


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

here's mine, even though I have all the bits to finish it off... new fork, pedals and cables...I seem to be dragging my feet...could probably have it all done toady...but I won;t...


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I like those. What forks did you get for it?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

embankment said:


> My first real mountain bike was a late 80's GT karacoram. I still have the bike packed away in storage. I would love to see some GT's!


Start by reading the stickies. You wanna know why.....there's already a GT picture thread.

http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-gt-thread-81922.html


----------



## mik_git (Feb 4, 2004)

lol and I started it!

@girlonbike the mars i put on it have a cracked steerer... as I want to ride the hell out of it, i got some R7's which half makes me sad and half happy... figure it will end up as if I had bought it back when and then just upgraded parts...


----------



## embankment (Mar 22, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Start by reading the stickies. You wanna know why.....there's already a GT picture thread.
> 
> http://forums.mtbr.com/vintage-retro-classic/official-gt-thread-81922.html


Thanks for pointing that out, I have no excuse.....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

ha. no problem. Got the good bump on the other thread by calling attention to it.


----------



## embankment (Mar 22, 2013)

Just what i was looking for. I will post a pic of my GT on the Official tread before the day is out.


----------

